# Toilet Shut Off Valve/Chrome Sleeve, How to remove



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be one piece. Usually there are tabs/set screws that secure it to the pipe that can be loosened/adjusted. After you remove the old valve, you should be able to just slide it right off the pipe. 

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Problem is, the tube and the valve look like one piece. Dont see any solder or threads on the shutoff


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, that shut off valve appears to be solder on. If you have soldering skills it can be removed easily. If it's copper pipe and not chrome pipe, you could just cut it with a sharp pipe cutter, deburr it, and use a straight push connect valve and be done with it. just a suggestion.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Copper goes all the way through the floor. I think I found a pic of the product that is installed. Looks like it just fits over the pipe


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Is the valve leaking? From the pic, the valve doesn't appear to be leaking. Maybe just adjust the bell shape flange so it goes to the floor.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If you go that route, the old one will have to be unsoldered and you would have to solder on the new one. 

Unless you're going to be coming out of the wall, the one you have pictured, is a wall angle valve. You need a straight valve like the one that is currently there.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I just want to replace the valve. Didn't realize the sleeve was there until I look at it close. Looks like something that should be a five min. fix will take a little longer


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep, I agree, they look nice, but those decorative trims are a pita to change out. 

It looks like you have enough copper pipe at the bottom if you wanted to go the easy route as suggested above. It won't look as nice, but you could buy a decorative low flange sleeve that would cover the pipe where it goes through the floor.

Or, if not leaking, do nothing, just use what's there and move the bell shape flange to the bottom. If it is leaking, try tightening the packing nut. There may be a rebuild kit for the valve as well. Check your local plumbing supply or hardware store.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Once I get it off, I guess I will decide once I see how much copper I have to work with. Thanks for your advice


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your welcome.

Keep us updated and let us know how everything worked out for you.


----------

